# Touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?



## olivia_w (Feb 27, 2010)

Touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7. how do you fix it? It was working fine before. I've tried using Fn + F7 but dosn't work. At the moment I am using a usb mouse. I really need help! Thank you. :smile:


----------



## Nellabean (Feb 28, 2010)

I am having the EXACT same problem. I even bought a wireless mouse and it has stopped working as well. i can use the touch pad to log into windows. once i get to windows i got nothing


----------



## olivia_w (Feb 27, 2010)

I have figured out the problem! :grin: You know where the on/off button is well there is 2 buttons either side of the on/off button the button on the left side is to unlock/lock your touchpad. Just press it  Hope this helps


----------



## noidea... (Jun 12, 2010)

thank u so much! was really worried then !!!


----------



## noelsouness (Jul 8, 2010)

thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## olivia_w (Feb 27, 2010)

its okaaay, something so simple but so hard, well coming from me. Glad i can help ;D<3


----------



## hbiff (Sep 21, 2010)

thank you for this - all working again!


----------



## olivia_w (Feb 27, 2010)

welcomee, i feel smart for once ;D♥


----------



## Meyras (Apr 5, 2011)

OMGOMGOMG there aren't words for how much I love everyone in this thread, thank you so so so much. I'm so grateful I found this thread before I was about to make any permanent changes on my laptop -- it's such a teeny problem with an easy solution, but I was thinking there was something extremely wrong with my laptop. So thank you, guys, for answering this question, I will definitely be making further use of this forum in the future! :wave: :heartlove:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello Meyras and welcome to TSF glad to see you found your answer make your self known to the forum here Introductions - Tech Support Forum you will be welcomed enjoy,I will now close this thread to prevent further posting in a old thread people will still be able to read it.Enjoy TSF


----------

